# How To Fix Asus Aura (Service)



## Flexsist (17. April 2020)

Ein kleines HowTo um das lästige Asus Aura Service Problem zu lösen, da ich keine Lust habe dieses immer und immer wieder zu Tippen (auf dem PCGH Discord).

Dieses Problem dürfte wohl das am weitesten verbreitete Problem sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bringt eine reine Neuinstallation meiner Erfahrung nach nichts, im Gegenteil, je öfter ihr es de- und installiert, umso länger dauert die folgende Fehlerbehebung.

Lösung: Säubert zunächst euer System restlos von Aura.

*Schritt 1* - Deinstalliert über die Systemsteuerung den Asus Aura Service und die Service Erweiterungen wie z.B. Patriot Viper RGB, Galaxy RGB usw.

*Schritt 2* - Deinstalliert Asus Aura

_nach einem Neustart (Schnellstart sollte deaktiviert sein)
_
*Schritt 3* - Befreit euer System restlos von Aura Überbleibsel

Durchsucht im Ordner _*C:\ProgramData\Package Cache *_alle Ordner nach Aura Resten die wie folgt aussehen können:

AuraServiceSetup.msi
AacSetup.msi
DrvSetup.msi
SdkSetup.msi
AacSetup.exe
GlckIODrvSetup.exe
AuraServiceSetup.exe

Macht auf die entsprechenden .msi files einen Rechtsklick und wählt deinstallieren. Nach der deinstallation könnt ihr den Ordner in dem das File liegt löschen. Kommt eine Fehlermeldung weil es nicht installiert ist, könnt ihr den Ordner  löschen.
Ordner mit entsprechenden .exe files könnt ihr direkt löschen.
Lasst euch nicht verunsichern, wenn ihr hier auf doppelte files stoßt. Bei jeder Neuinstallationen werden hier von Aura wieder Files abgelegt. Habt ihr mehrmals versucht Aura neu zu installieren, liegen hier dementsprechend auch viele doppelte files in  unterschiedlichen Ordnern. Also 5 6 Ordner mit z.B. AacSetup.msi sind keine Seltenheit. Es können also gut gerne über 20; 30 oder mehr Ordner sein, die am Ende gelöscht wurden.

Habt ihr den Package Cache befreit von Aura geht es weiter.

*Schritt 4* - Löscht folgende *fett* markierte Ordner wenn vorhanden:

_C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\*AURA
*C:\Program Files (x86)\*ENE
*C:\Program Files (x86)\*LightingService
*C:\Program Files\_*ENE

Schritt 5* - Registry Fehler beheben mit CCleaner

Startet den Ccleaner, klickt auf _Registry_ und macht ein Häkchen bei *ActiveX-und Klassenfehler* und wählt anschließend _Nach Fehler Suchen_.
Wenn ihr unsicher seid, wählt in der Liste alles ab, was nicht eindeutig mit Asus Aura zu tun hat.
Einträge mit *Aac *und oder *HAL *am Ende gehören zu Aura.
Klickt anschließend auf _Fehler beheben_. Wiederholt diesen Vorgang bis keine Einträge mehr gefunden werden die mit Aura in Verbindung stehen.

Habt ihr die Löschorgie abgeschlossen, leert den Papierkorb. Fahrt das System runter und schaltet das Netzteil aus für ca. 15 - 30 Sek. (länger kann auch nicht schaden)

*Schritt 6* - Aura Installieren

Ladet euch eine aktuelle Version von Aura runter | ASUS Aura: Campaigns
Entpackt den Ordner und installiert mit Adminrechten Aura mit der *Setup.exe* und *nicht* mit der _AuraSetup.exe
_Wartet ab, bis die Installation komplett abgeschlossen ist (auch wenn der Balken 100% zeigt, werden im Hintergrund noch die Service Erweiterungen installiert)
Sobald die Installation abschlossen ist poppt ein Dialog auf, der euch auffordert das System neu zu starten. Tut es.

*Schritt 7 - Diesen Beitrag liken weil euer Problem behoben wurde. *

Sollte euch das nicht oder nicht vollständig geholfen haben, lasst es mich wissen mit einer kleinen Fehlerbeschreibung. Eventuell habe ich da noch ein paar Tricks & Tipps. 

MfG


----------



## Kruemel2501 (7. Juni 2020)

Dankeschön, hat mir einiges an rummsuchen erspart


----------



## Watercoolio (11. Juli 2020)

sehr nice, hat mir sehr geholfen prima


----------



## kingpin20 (11. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank, hat alles gut geklappt! 
Allerdings kam leider die Software "Patriot Viper RGB" nicht zurück so dass es nur noch rot leuchtet und ich diese nicht mehr ändern kann... Lösungsvorschlag für das Problem


----------



## Reuschy76 (11. Februar 2022)

Hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank.
Ist zwar etwas aufwendig, aber danach hatte ich Ruhe. War echt nervig das Problem.


----------



## Ychunki8 (25. Februar 2022)

Bin dir sehr dankbar. ...wirklich nervig wenn die Software rumspackt und man die komplette Beleuchtung nicht mehr ändern kann. Schönes WE!


----------

